# "Teddy Bear" vine/plant



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

I wanted to purchase a plant that I could hang outside trim some of it and stick in the frog tank. I came across a teddy bear plant that was hanging in a basket locally. if anyone has had success with this in their frog tank, please comment. Pros/cons

"Cyanotis kewensis" is the vine in question.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Its very similar to wandering jew in that it rambles around the tank and can get leggy if it doesn't get enough light.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

C. kewensis Is a fairly fast growing plant. I use it in growout containers since it gives quick coverage. I wouldn't use it in a long term viv but that doesn't mean it can't. It would require regular trimming to keep it from taking over.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

It certainly can and will grow in a tank, but this type of plant's growth habit tends to focus on a fast growth rate rather than actually trying to keep its old leaves alive. Older stems will lose their leaves quickly as new ones grow, and older stems will die as new stems grow. Given this, I would suggest having a very healthy population of microfauna in your tank to handle all the dead organic matter that it will create.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

From what everyone is describing I think it will suit a good purpose in my tank, but I've had a hard time keeping some plants alive. it seems like it's doing okay but it's fairly new in the tank. 

I bought a hanging plant to put outside and before I placed it outside I trim some of it put it in the tank. Washed and soaked it well of course. When I mist, should I avoid hitting the plant directly?


----------

